# Algorithmus zur Planung der Nachprüfungen



## scheibl (28. Feb 2008)

Wer hat Lust mit dabei zu helfen? Komme irgendwie nicht voran.


----------



## ARadauer (28. Feb 2008)

ungetestet: zb sowas

```
int[] noten = {2,3,4,6,6}
int summe =0;
for(int i = 0; i < noten.length;i++)
  summe += noten[i];

float schnitt = (float)summe/(float)noten.length;

if(schnitt>4){
  System.out.println("junge du braucht a nachprüfung");
}else{
 System.out.println("du bist a ganz gscheider!!");
}
```


bzw


```
String aussage = "Wer hat Lust mit dabei zu helfen? Komme irgendwie nicht voran."
if(aussage.contains("Komme irgendwie nicht voran.")){
   System.out.println("junge du braucht a nachprüfung");
}
```


----------



## FenchelT (28. Feb 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> String aussage = "Wer hat Lust mit dabei zu helfen? Komme irgendwie nicht voran."
> if(aussage.contains("Komme irgendwie nicht voran.")){
> System.out.println("junge du braucht a nachprüfung");
> ...




lol


----------



## scheibl (28. Feb 2008)

System.out.println("So an blödsinn hättst da auch sparen können!!!");


----------



## Tobias (28. Feb 2008)

```
System.out.println("So'n Blödsinn von Frage hättest du dir auch sparen können ...");
```

Mal im Ernst: Was soll ein "Algorithmus zur Planung von Nachprüfungen" sein? Wie soll man entscheiden können, ob man Lust, Zeit und die Fähigkeit hat, dir bei sowas zu helfen? Werd halt konkreter.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## ARadauer (28. Feb 2008)

wieso? der erste is doch ganz passabel:
notendurchschnitt berechnen und wenn man zu schlecht ist, hat man eine nachprüfung.

du musst schon zugeben, dass deine frage nicht sehr detailiert ist.


----------



## scheibl (28. Feb 2008)

Nein, ich meine folgendes:
Die Schüler, die ein oder 2 Fünfer haben werden aus einer Textdatei herausgelesen. Danach werden sie in die Datenbank geschrieben.
Das selbe geschieht mit den Lehrern, Gegenständen, Räumen, und natürlich mit den dazugehörigen Beziehungen.
Jz soll man zur jeder Prüfung einen Beisitzer(Lehrer, der diesen Gegenstand auch unterrichtet) dazusetzen. Weiters soll man die Prüfung einen Raum zuteilen und natürlich die Zeit einteilen....

Ich meine so ein richtig großes Projekt. Habe dabei ein paar Probleme mit dem Algorithmus.


----------



## Tobias (28. Feb 2008)

Mh, und was hast du bis jetzt? Wo sind denn die Probleme mit dem Algorithmus? Oder weißt du vielmehr gar nicht, wo du eigentlich anfangen sollst?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Feb 2008)

Soviel ich weiß gibt es gar keinen effizienten Algorithmus zur Lösung von diesem Problem, so wie ich das mal gehört habe, läuft das in exponentieller zeit, alles was man da machen kann ist im grunde ausprobieren... 

Wenn du schon so etwas übles anfängst, dann solltest du aber wirklich nicht an erster stelle an irgendwelche kleinigkeiten wie "schüler", "datenbanken" und "textdateien" denken, daran wirds wohl nicht scheitern, wenn du einen gut optimierten algorithmus vorschlägst...

Und wenn du schon einen halbwegs ordentlichen Algorithmus hast, dann wärs auch verschwenderisch, sich auf Planung von irgendwelchen nachprüfungen zu beschränken. Bei Kiddies in Kindergärten, Kartons in Lagerhallen, Verhörspezialisten in Folterkammern, Schiffen in Werften, Nutten im Bordell, Kranken in Operationssälen usw. wäre der Algorithmus genauso anwendbar...

mach dir also erstmal keinen Kopf um die hübsche Verpackung (textdateien, datenbanken, gui und der ganze quatsch) und beschäftige dich mal mit dem Kern des Problems


----------



## FenchelT (29. Feb 2008)

scheibl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, ich meine folgendes:
> Die Schüler, die ein oder 2 Fünfer haben werden aus einer Textdatei herausgelesen. Danach werden sie in die Datenbank geschrieben.
> Das selbe geschieht mit den Lehrern, Gegenständen, Räumen, und natürlich mit den dazugehörigen Beziehungen.
> Jz soll man zur jeder Prüfung einen Beisitzer(Lehrer, der diesen Gegenstand auch unterrichtet) dazusetzen. Weiters soll man die Prüfung einen Raum zuteilen und natürlich die Zeit einteilen....
> ...




Hm, reicht es nicht, wenn Du z.B. in Deiner Datenbank eine Tabelle Lehrer (ID, NAME), eine Tabelle Faecher (ID, FACH), eine Tabelle LehrerZuFach(LehrerID, FachID), eine Tabelle RAum(ID, Raumnr, Etage, Ausruestung, etc) und eine Tablle Nachprufueng hast in der dann "alles zusammengetragen wird "?  Du koenntest dann eigentlich alles 
auswerten.

Nimmst du dann noch die Schueler dazu bist Du doch eigentlich komplett und wickelst das ueber nen SQL ab.


ODer habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?


Gruesse


----------



## ARadauer (29. Feb 2008)

was hast du den schon?


----------

